# Collapsed clutch ? 69 GTO



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

I was coming off the highway and went to downshift from 4th to 3rd, and when that happened it made a nasty noise (popping?) and then I couldn’t shift anymore. Clutch pedal feel became hard.

I managed to yank it out of gear since I had to come to a stop at the intersection.the only way it would go back into gear is when I turned the motor off and put it into first that way, but had to leave it there to start it😬 and have it in gear to limp home the last bit.

A home BMW tech neighbor down the road a bit says that the clutch collapsed, which I assume means it’s toast. Which means now what’s the best options as far as replacement for pieces/places to get them from...

Best gaskets for the 4-speed since it seems to be a leaky bastard too. Or maybe this is the time to change it up to a 5 or 6 speed🤔

thoughts? Options? Opinions ?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

a few things may have happened
sounds like the borg n beck 3 finger pressure plate may have issues
possibly a destroyed throw out bearing or lost a finger on the clutch fork ....

i would fix what you have ,,,,


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> a few things may have happened
> sounds like the borg n beck 3 finger pressure plate may have issues
> possibly a destroyed throw out bearing or lost a finger on the clutch fork ....
> 
> i would fix what you have ,,,,


So you’re saying I might not have to replace the whole clutch?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

MotoCrazy said:


> So you’re saying I might not have to replace the whole clutch?


Don't assume, and don't listen to your BMW buddy who knows nothing about old cars.

Get out and get under the car and inspect. Could be linkage. Could be throw-out bearing, Could be clutch fork. Clutch fork may have slipped off the pivot ball. Could be the pivot ball.


----------



## dan woodland (Jul 24, 2013)

I’ve learned from experience... don’t skimp on the repair, you don’t want to go back in there in a few months. Look it over really good and fix/replace things that are even questionable. Good luck!


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

My first transmission pull... I’m def no expert but that spring looks a bit dislodged 🤨


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

So on the left side of the transmission I have two dangling wires, anyone have an idea where those might go? And on the right I have a wire plug dangling as well as a rubber hose pointing down? Might i add with what looks like a Cobb web or two in it. I’m assuming the wire to the oil filter housing is for pressure, but it seems rather tight😬


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

this thing tranny is filthy 😏


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

oh my

yes that spring belongs in the clutch disc there is 5 or 6 of em usually ,,,, 

from what I can see.....

it looks reallly original under there ... w a 69 -70 tranny ,,, with the tag still on it,,,,

the wire with the U on the end goes to the coil ,,, 
looks like I see the underside of an HEI distributor??? in the oil sender picture 
yes the oil sender wire and boot can be on tight from heat cycles and bond ... be nice to the wire they break right at the booty ,,

the double wire plug .... does your car have AC ?? or did ?

follow the vacuum hose from the top side ... ??


----------



## MotoCrazy (Jun 29, 2011)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> the wire with the U on the end goes to the coil ,,,
> looks like I see the underside of an HEI distributor??? in the oil sender picture
> yes the oil sender wire and boot can be on tight from heat cycles and bond ... be nice to the wire they break right at the booty ,,
> 
> the double wire plug .... does your car have AC ?? or did ?


What coil are you referring to? Heating coil to the HVAC?
That right side pic you do see the distributor. I’ll def try to be careful as best as I can so t that wire . 
it did have AC but the compressor is gone...I’m pretty sure all of my HVAC is messed up as nothing in it works that I can tell.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

engine distributor coil ....
so the flat 2 plug is for the ac up on the cowl edge


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

MotoCrazy said:


> My first transmission pull... I’m def no expert but that spring looks a bit dislodged 🤨
> 
> 
> View attachment 141714


As pointed out, those springs are found in the clutch disc. Your clutch disc must have busted or let go. Picture of my clutch and you can see the 5 springs. I lost a clutch disc spring due to a piece of the throw-out bearing broke off and somehow too out one of those clutch springs and jammed up the pressure plate so pushing in the clutch didn't do anything - I limped it home.

Again, never saw or heard of a collapsed clutch. Have seen and heard of a clutch disc breaking or letting go like yours and like mine, but there is usually a reason why, it just does not happen for no reason.

With all that caked grease, the trans is a leaker. Might even be low on trans fluid by now, if it has any in it.


----------

